# What is your pet parrot name?



## cockatielsounds (Apr 28, 2012)

My pet parrot name is beauty cockatiel.Share your pet parrot name's here.

Thanks,


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine is Rio he is a crimson rosella

Viv xx


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Mine is spandau. He's a sun conure. I've just received an email from zoo plus saying he's going to be pet of the day on Sunday!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Mine is Basil , hes an African grey


----------



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ours are dusty a conure and andre the alexandrine parrot


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Mine are Alex the African grey and Jolly the rose-breasted cockatoo (galah).


----------



## Kloofcat (Jun 14, 2012)

I've got Rita the Senegal, as of yesterday :3


----------



## iain67 (Jun 24, 2012)

Our African Grey is called Max:smile:


----------



## Tohru (Jun 26, 2012)

MI named my 1st Yellow-sided Green Cheek Conure, Kiko.
And my Pearly Conure's name was Tohru.
The newest Addition to my little family is Muta [moo - tah] the Yellow Kakariki. He's already settled in after just 2 days with us :yesnod:


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine are 'Popeye' blue & gold macaw and 'Sinbad' greenwing macaw!!


----------



## Missyx (Dec 2, 2011)

ChatterPuss said:


> Mine are 'Popeye' blue & gold macaw and 'Sinbad' greenwing macaw!!


Wow awesome !! bet you have your hands full !!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

We have 2 cockatiels called Ellie and Cheeky. We have only just rescued Cheeky after rescuing his sister Ellie a couple of years ago (than called Lala!) so we are thinking of a different name for him.


----------

